# 3D Film Empfehlung



## TankCommander (4. Mai 2015)

3D Film Empfehlungen und Diskussionen 

Egal ob Zuhause oder im Kino gesehen! 

Gruß Tank


----------



## Turbo1993 (4. Mai 2015)

Den besten Film, den ich bis jetzt in 3D gesehen habe, ist Avatar. Hab noch keinen Film gesehen, der besser 3D-Effekte nutzt.


----------



## ColorMe (4. Mai 2015)

Avatar, Interstellar, Hobbit-Reihe oder das gute Piranha 3D.


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Nein, nein, nein. Am Besten war eindeutig die Haribo-Werbung!


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Mai 2015)

Avengers, Guardians of the Galaxy fand ich ganz gut von der 3D Umsetzung


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2015)

Avatar und Avengers
Da Fullscreen ohne schwarze Balken


----------



## runamoK (4. Mai 2015)

Pacific Rim ist auch sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Mai 2015)

Transformers 4, Titanic...  und hoffentlich bald Star wars.


----------



## humbz (4. Mai 2015)

AmazingSpiderman2 fand ich auch nett. MMn wurde der Film an sich sowieso vollkommen zu Unrecht niedergeschrieben.


----------



## Ryle (4. Mai 2015)

> und hoffentlich bald Star wars.


Hoffentlich nicht! Während man IMAX (nativ gerdeht) noch halbwegs ertragen kann sind alle anderen 3D Effekte, speziell die Aftereffects, einfach furchtbar und lenken nur vom Film ab. Gerade Star Wars schau ich da lieber in 2D. Der ganze 3D Quatsch ist doch auch nur um mehr Geld verlangen zu können. Einen Mehrwert hatte das imho noch nie.


----------



## clown44 (4. Mai 2015)

Den einzigsten Film in 3D, den ich bislang gesehen habe, war Tron - Legacy.
Den hatte ich mir allerdings im Kino angesehen.


----------



## TankCommander (4. Mai 2015)

clown44 schrieb:


> Den einzigsten Film in 3D, den ich bislang gesehen habe, war Tron - Legacy.
> Den hatte ich mir allerdings im Kino angesehen.



Tron und Tron Legacy gehören zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen. 

Ich denke ich werde mir "Die Schlacht der fünf Heere" in 3D ansehen. 

Vielen Dank für das Feedback...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2015)

Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger


----------



## tomsnrossi (4. Mai 2015)

Ich finde bei Animationsfilmen da 3d am besten daher vielleicht Ich einfach Unverbesserlich 1 und 2 oder halt Avatar.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Mai 2015)

Life of Pi war einer der letzten Filme die ich in 3D im Kino gesehen habe. Hat schon was hergemacht


----------



## humbz (5. Mai 2015)

Ryle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht! Während man IMAX (nativ gerdeht) noch halbwegs ertragen kann sind alle anderen 3D Effekte, speziell die Aftereffects, einfach furchtbar und lenken nur vom Film ab. Gerade Star Wars schau ich da lieber in 2D. Der ganze 3D Quatsch ist doch auch nur um mehr Geld verlangen zu können. Einen Mehrwert hatte das imho noch nie.



Ich lasse mal Herrn Scorsese, seines Zeichens Regisseur von Meisterwerken wie Taxi Driver und Raging Bull, antworten: 
"Every shot is rethinking cinema, rethinking narrative – how to tell a story with a picture. Now, I'm not saying we have to keep throwing javelins at the camera, I'm not saying we use it as a gimmick, but it's liberating. It's literally a Rubik's Cube every time you go out to design a shot, and work out a camera move, or a crane move. But it has a beauty to it also. People look like… like moving statues. They move like sculpture, as if sculpture is moving in a way. Like dancers…"

3D so abzukanzeln, wie du es tust, ist billig.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Mai 2015)

humbz schrieb:


> Ich lasse mal Herrn Scorsese, seines Zeichens Regisseur von Meisterwerken wie Taxi Driver und Raging Bull, antworten:
> "Every shot is rethinking cinema, rethinking narrative – how to tell a story with a picture. Now, I'm not saying we have to keep throwing javelins at the camera, I'm not saying we use it as a gimmick, but it's liberating. It's literally a Rubik's Cube every time you go out to design a shot, and work out a camera move, or a crane move. But it has a beauty to it also. People look like… like moving statues. They move like sculpture, as if sculpture is moving in a way. Like dancers…"
> 
> 3D so abzukanzeln, wie du es tust, ist billig.



Er regt sich ja über die nachträglich eingeführten Effekte auf, die einfach nur eingebaut wurden damit man 3D aufs Filmplakat schreiben kann und die Karte teurer verkaufen kann.


----------



## humbz (7. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Er regt sich ja über die nachträglich eingeführten Effekte auf, die einfach nur eingebaut wurden damit man 3D aufs Filmplakat schreiben kann und die Karte teurer verkaufen kann.



Lesen?



Ryle schrieb:


> Während man IMAX (nativ gerdeht) noch HALBWEGS ERTRAGEN kann





Ryle schrieb:


> Der GANZE 3D Quatsch ist doch auch nur um mehr Geld verlangen zu können. Einen Mehrwert hatte das imho noch nie.


----------



## TankCommander (7. Mai 2015)

Gestern hatte ich Prometheus in 3D gesehen. 
Ganz ehrlich! Ich hatte mehr 3D erwartet, war doch etwas enttäuscht. 
Der Film selbst, ist nach wie vor super und immer wieder sehenswert.

Ich wandele den Titel von dem Thread um, somit kann jeder 3D Filme hier empfehlen und diskutieren.


----------



## TankCommander (16. Mai 2015)

So ich habe jetzt die Schlacht der fünf Heere auf 3d gesehen.

Ich war begeistert, wesentlich besser geeignet fürs Heimkino als Prometheus.


----------



## ich558 (19. Mai 2015)

Bei solchen Filmen stören mich die schwarzen Ränder. Bei 3D sollte das Bild so groß wie möglich sein daher sehe ich 3D Filme nur wenn sie das entsprechende Format haben- ohne dies dummen Ränder


----------

